# C'tan Shard Powers



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

What powers do you like to load your C'tan with? What has been a successful combination for you? I like to spend a lot and give mine Time's Arrow and Gaze of Death, for deadly attacks both before and after combat. A writhing worldscape C'tan just doesn't tickle my fancy. You guys?


----------



## Icarsun (Dec 14, 2011)

I've run a Gaze of Death/Pyre Shards C'tan just to spite a CSM Daemon Prince

Looking at running a dual Writhing Worldscape/Swarm of Spirit Dust and Grand Illusion/Pyreshards C'tan list. Though tempted to change Pyreshards to Times Arrow... we'll see...


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Swarm of Spirit Dust and the Redeploy power. It allows tactical use as well as making the ctan much more survivable from shooting with a 3+ cover save most of the time. I find the grand illusion (redeploy power, I don't actually have my codex on me) is best paired with Imotekh, mainly because a redeploy and then a sieze will seriously fuck up your enemy's strategy. I also enjoy the Writhing Worldscape power, coupled with Orikan the Diviner and tremorstave Crypteks, making it incredibly deadly for enemies to move, which really hurts armies like guard in Dawn of War.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Transdimensional Thunderbolt and Time's Arrow. I run around with my Nightbringer in almost every game and this combo really works well for me.

I only use writhing worldscape if I'm playing a larger game and run 2 C'tan. The Deceiver usually takes Writhing Worldscape and Moulder of Worlds.


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

Imotekh and grand illusion is an excellent idea... Never thought about that before... *eeeeevil cackle and loss of opponents heard* that's the first time I've ever been tempted to run Stormlord. Well done


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't really like/understand the point of swarm of spirit dust. I see it being chosen 4 times out of 5 in lists but is it really worth it? It gives you stealth, but it's really not that easy to get a MC a cover save so you're not going to be using that particular aspect all that often. Assault grenades don't really help that much because the Shard is so tough it should be withstanding hits and then returning them, not charging into dedicated assault units (the only unit I can see assault grenades helping you on a Shard) with its I4. Defensive grenades are ok but only going to pay off if charged by a huge squad. Since you've wasted one of your two abilities on the Swarm you're C'tan likely doesn't have the attacks to take down a full squad of Boyz so now it's stuck in combat. Just seems like a waste to me.

If I were to take one of these exceptionally expensive monsters, I would make it either support with Grand Illusion and Entropic Touch or full combat with Gaze of Death and Time's Arrow.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Sothot said:


> Imotekh and grand illusion is an excellent idea... Never thought about that before... *eeeeevil cackle and loss of opponents heard* that's the first time I've ever been tempted to run Stormlord. Well done


Yeah, i am currently drawing up a C'tan Tactica. I found that the necrons are really all about the overall synergy of the army. There are combinations that work superbly well together

To answer iron freak's question, Swarm of Spirit Dust is a cheap secondary power, which is a huge reason to take it. Also, by the standards of a monstrous creature (trygon, Daemon prince etc), the C'tan are very small, especially the Deceiver, so it is not enormously difficult to get them a cover save. You want to maximise the mount of wounds they have and to get them into combat with full wounds means that the hidden powerfist won't reduce the C'tan to a single wound. 3+ Cover under nightfight with Imotekh means that once your C'tan gets into combat there is not a whole lot that causes him concern. The defensive grenades are quite useful if your opponent decides to charge, again the hidden high strength attacks are reduced (provided your opponent has the balls to charge) Assault grenades mean that you get to punish low I armies before they can hit you, and you get to hurt the likes of thunderwolf cavalry and paladins before they can hurt you.


----------

